# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Fallimento si o no?

## michy88

Buongiorno, 
Sono socio minoritario di una società commerciale composta da 6 soci. La società ha circa 3 anni di vita, ma è praticamente inattiva da due. Il primo anno sono stato amministratore, ma in verità verità io non ho mai gestito niente perchè avevo 20 anni ed ero/e sono studente; ha seguito tutto mio padre, e da circa un anno e mezzo mi sono dimesso. Dopo un anno la società è diventata insolvente e da lì si è fermato tutto. Il capitale sociale è a limite del livello minimo legale, come attivo non c'è praticamente nulla, ci sono solo marchi e brevetti di residuo valore, crediti per circa 70000  ma tutti da bidonisti. Solo il primo anno si è superato di poco il fatturato di 300 mila euro e vanta ora all'incirca di debiti pari a 180000 . Nessuno dei creditori ha mai chiesto il fallimento; il debito più grosso, pari a circa 140000  è di una società (anche Lei non messa bene) che per evitare di avere una minusvalenza a CE non ha mai chiesto il fallimento ben sapendo di non ottenere nulla; circa 10000  tra fornitori vari; e infine circa 30000  con le banche, ma che però hanno un credito firma da noi soci. Gli altri soci sono arci milionari e se ne fregano altamente. Sottolineo che la società non ha mai avuto nessun dipendente, non sono mai state fatte operazioni strane o irregolari. 
La mia domanda è questa: purtroppo non si hanno i mezzi per metterla in liquidazione, secondo voi è fallibile? Un socio della società, che è commercialista, dice che non è fallibile ma non essendo in buoni rapporti non ho la piena fiducia. 
Dopo il primo anno sono stati azzerati tutti i costi, ma restano gli interessi per una apertura di credito in C/C. Ci sono conseguenze se la si tiene in questo stato, es. bancarotta semplice? Soprattutto io che sono stato formalmente amministratore posso avere conseguenze? 
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno, 
> Sono socio minoritario di una società commerciale composta da 6 soci. La società ha circa 3 anni di vita, ma è praticamente inattiva da due. Il primo anno sono stato amministratore, ma in verità verità io non ho mai gestito niente perchè avevo 20 anni ed ero/e sono studente; ha seguito tutto mio padre, e da circa un anno e mezzo mi sono dimesso. Dopo un anno la società è diventata insolvente e da lì si è fermato tutto. Il capitale sociale è a limite del livello minimo legale, come attivo non c'è praticamente nulla, ci sono solo marchi e brevetti di residuo valore, crediti per circa 70000  ma tutti da bidonisti. Solo il primo anno si è superato di poco il fatturato di 300 mila euro e vanta ora all'incirca di debiti pari a 180000 . Nessuno dei creditori ha mai chiesto il fallimento; il debito più grosso, pari a circa 140000  è di una società (anche Lei non messa bene) che per evitare di avere una minusvalenza a CE non ha mai chiesto il fallimento ben sapendo di non ottenere nulla; circa 10000  tra fornitori vari; e infine circa 30000  con le banche, ma che però hanno un credito firma da noi soci. Gli altri soci sono arci milionari e se ne fregano altamente. Sottolineo che la società non ha mai avuto nessun dipendente, non sono mai state fatte operazioni strane o irregolari. 
> La mia domanda è questa: purtroppo non si hanno i mezzi per metterla in liquidazione, secondo voi è fallibile? Un socio della società, che è commercialista, dice che non è fallibile ma non essendo in buoni rapporti non ho la piena fiducia. 
> Dopo il primo anno sono stati azzerati tutti i costi, ma restano gli interessi per una apertura di credito in C/C. Ci sono conseguenze se la si tiene in questo stato, es. bancarotta semplice? Soprattutto io che sono stato formalmente amministratore posso avere conseguenze? 
> Grazie

  Un imprenditore commerciale può fallire se possiede i seguenti requisiti indicati nell'art. 1 della Legge Fallimentare : 
a) aver avuto, nei tre esercizi antecedenti la data di deposito della istanza di fallimento o dall'inizio dell'attività se di durata inferiore, un attivo patrimoniale di ammontare complessivo annuo non superiore ad euro trecentomila; 
b) aver realizzato, in qualunque modo risulti, nei tre esercizi antecedenti la data di deposito dell'istanza di fallimento o dall'inizio dell'attività se di durata inferiore, ricavi lordi per un ammontare complessivo annuo non superiore ad euro duecentomila; 
c) avere un ammontare di debiti anche non scaduti non superiore ad euro cinquecentomila. 
I tre parametri sono tra loro alternativi, con ciò significando che se solo uno di essi ricorre, la fallibilità del soggetto interessato è procedibile.

----------


## robil

> Buongiorno, 
> Sono socio minoritario di una società commerciale composta da 6 soci. La società ha circa 3 anni di vita, ma è praticamente inattiva da due. Il primo anno sono stato amministratore, ma in verità verità io non ho mai gestito niente perchè avevo 20 anni ed ero/e sono studente; ha seguito tutto mio padre, e da circa un anno e mezzo mi sono dimesso. Dopo un anno la società è diventata insolvente e da lì si è fermato tutto. Il capitale sociale è a limite del livello minimo legale, come attivo non c'è praticamente nulla, ci sono solo marchi e brevetti di residuo valore, crediti per circa 70000  ma tutti da bidonisti. Solo il primo anno si è superato di poco il fatturato di 300 mila euro e vanta ora all'incirca di debiti pari a 180000 . Nessuno dei creditori ha mai chiesto il fallimento; il debito più grosso, pari a circa 140000  è di una società (anche Lei non messa bene) che per evitare di avere una minusvalenza a CE non ha mai chiesto il fallimento ben sapendo di non ottenere nulla; circa 10000  tra fornitori vari; e infine circa 30000  con le banche, ma che però hanno un credito firma da noi soci. Gli altri soci sono arci milionari e se ne fregano altamente. Sottolineo che la società non ha mai avuto nessun dipendente, non sono mai state fatte operazioni strane o irregolari. 
> La mia domanda è questa: purtroppo non si hanno i mezzi per metterla in liquidazione, secondo voi è fallibile? Un socio della società, che è commercialista, dice che non è fallibile ma non essendo in buoni rapporti non ho la piena fiducia. 
> Dopo il primo anno sono stati azzerati tutti i costi, ma restano gli interessi per una apertura di credito in C/C. Ci sono conseguenze se la si tiene in questo stato, es. bancarotta semplice? Soprattutto io che sono stato formalmente amministratore posso avere conseguenze? 
> Grazie

  E' l'articolo 1 della legge fallimentare che ci risponde... leggi qui sotto.. 
Art. 1. (1)
Imprese soggette al fallimento e al concordato preventivo. 
Sono soggetti alle disposizioni sul fallimento e sul concordato preventivo gli imprenditori che esercitano una attivita' commerciale, esclusi gli enti pubblici. 
Non sono soggetti alle disposizioni sul fallimento e sul concordato preventivo gli imprenditori di cui al primo comma, i quali dimostrino il possesso congiunto dei seguenti requisiti: 
a) aver avuto, nei tre esercizi antecedenti la data di deposito della istanza di fallimento o dall'inizio dell'attivita' se di durata inferiore, un attivo patrimoniale di ammontare complessivo annuo non superiore ad euro trecentomila; 
b) aver realizzato, in qualunque modo risulti, nei tre esercizi antecedenti la data di deposito dell'istanza di fallimento o dall'inizio dell'attivita' se di durata inferiore, ricavi lordi per un ammontare complessivo annuo non superiore ad euro duecentomila; 
c) avere un ammontare di debiti anche non scaduti non superiore ad euro cinquecentomila. 
I limiti di cui alle lettere a), b) e c) del secondo comma possono essere aggiornati ogni tre anni con decreto del Ministro della giustizia, sulla base della media delle variazioni degli indici ISTAT dei prezzi al consumo per le famiglie di operai ed impiegati intervenute nel periodo di riferimento.. 
(1) Articolo così modificato dal D.Lgs. 12 Settembre 2007, n. 169.

----------


## michy88

Ma se la società è stata costituita nell'ottobre 2008 sono passati di più di tre anni, dunque anche se è stato superato il fatturato di 300000, non è più fallibile o sbaglio?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ma se la società è stata costituita nell'ottobre 2008 sono passati di più di tre anni, dunque anche se è stato superato il fatturato di 300000, non è più fallibile o sbaglio?

  Legga bene le condizioni perchè il valore dei 300.000 Euro è riferito al valore dell'attivo patrimoniale medio degli ultimi tre anni antecedenti il fallimento, non al fatturato.

----------


## michy88

> Legga bene le condizioni perchè il valore dei 300.000 Euro è riferito al valore dell'attivo patrimoniale medio degli ultimi tre anni antecedenti il fallimento, non al fatturato.

  Si ho sbagliato a scrivere, io intendevo che la legge cita 3 esercizi precedenti, quindi, se sono passati più di tre anni non è + più fallibile?
Per il resto che mi consigliate?
grazie per la disponibilità

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Si ho sbagliato a scrivere, io intendevo che la legge cita 3 esercizi precedenti, quindi, se sono passati più di tre anni non è + più fallibile?
> Per il resto che mi consigliate?
> grazie per la disponibilità

  No, rilegga attentamente perchè la legge non afferma quanto dice.

----------


## michy88

Ok. Che cosa mi consigliate di fare visto che la via della liquidazione non è praticabile? Sulle altre mie domande? grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ok. Che cosa mi consigliate di fare visto che la via della liquidazione non è praticabile? Sulle altre mie domande? grazie

  Guardi che lei ha chiesto se era fallibile e le sono stati forniti i parametri che consentono di avviare il procedimento fallimentare.  
Quali sono le altre domande ?  
Se può essere dichiarata la bancarotta ? La risposta non può essere fornita sulla scorta delle poche informazioni che ha fornito, sebbene è difficile non ipotizzare almeno la bancarotta semplice.  
Se lei come ex amministratore può avere delle conseguenze ? Poichè le responsabilità ex art. 2392 e ss. del codice civile degli amministratori sono pro-tempore come il mandato che ha ricevuto, se le condizioni di insolvenza si erano manifestate già durante il suo mandato e lei non ha fatto atti finalizzati al superamento, chiunque ne abbia interesse potrebbe decidere di avviare una causa per responsabilità da "mala gestio".  
Le consiglio di affidarsi ad un professionista della sua zona specializzato in procedure concorsuali per essere assistito o almeno per ricevere delle consulenze finalizzate, dopo esame approfondito della sua questione, a rassicurarla.

----------


## michy88

Si, la mia domanda era anche questa: Non potendo essere praticabile per motivi economici la liquidazione, la società può rimanere in questo stato? Le alternative quali sono?portare i libri in tribunale?
Se mi sono rivolto in questo sito è perchè non ho i mezzi economici per poter chiedere una consulenza ad un professionista. Sono studente, ho 23 anni, Vi prego di capirmi.
Grazie

----------

